
Six years at Lightbend - AheadOfTime295
http://eed3si9n.com/6years-at-lightbend
======
AheadOfTime295
Apparently layoffs underway at Typesafe/Lightbend

Scala contributors, no less.

[https://mobile.twitter.com/jamie_allen/status/12480198428771...](https://mobile.twitter.com/jamie_allen/status/1248019842877145089)

